# voler à bord d'un avion, faire un tour en avion



## KennyHun

Bonjour,

Les dictionnaires où j'ai regardé ne donnent pour " voler " que le sens de piloter ou se déplacer lorsqu'il s'agit de l'appareil même. Mais une personne à bord (qui n'est pas aux commandes) peut-elle aussi voler ?

L'exemple concret qui m'intéresse :

J'ai eu l'occasion de *voler à bord* d'un B25.

Si ce n'est pas correct, que diriez-vous à la place ?

Merci !


----------



## Chimel

La phrase est correcte et je ne vois pas comment la formuler autrement.

Le Robert indique d'ailleurs comme définition de _voler_: "(Par extension) Se trouver dans un appareil en vol. Effectuer des vols"


----------



## SergueiL

KennyHun said:


> [...]Les dictionnaires où j'ai regardé ne donnent pour " voler " que le sens de piloter ou se déplacer lorsqu'il s'agit de l'appareil même. Mais une personne à bord (qui n'est pas aux commandes) peut-elle aussi voler ?[...]


Le Robert donne ce sens :


> *A. 2.* • *Par ext.* Se trouver dans un appareil en vol, spécialt quand on fait partie de l'équipage. Effectuer des vols. _Pilote qui a cessé de voler._


Spécialement mais pas exclusivement.

PS : bon ben, je ne fais que répéter ce que Chimel vient d'ajouter à son message.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Comme dit précédemment, ce *voler* est correct, mais si tu veux, tu peux éventuellement le remplacer par _*monter à bord d'un / monter dans un / embarquer dans un.*_
(L'implicite étant que si on _monte à bord / embarque_, c'est pour voler, pas uniquement pour monter, faire un petit tour et redescendre ! )
S'il ne s'était pas agi d'un avion militaire, _*voyager *_aurait pu bien convenir aussi, pour un avion militaire, c'est sans doute moins adéquat.


----------



## JClaudeK

KennyHun said:


> Les dictionnaires où j'ai regardé ne donnent pour " voler " que le sens de piloter ou se déplacer lorsqu'il s'agit de l'appareil même.


Si c'était le pilote qui parlait, il dirait sans aucun doute: "J'ai eu l'occasion de *piloter *un B25."


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec tout le monde pour ce qui est de _voler à bord.  _


k@t said:


> (L'implicite étant que si on _monte à bord / embarque_, c'est pour voler, pas uniquement pour monter, faire un petit tour et redescendre ! ).


  Par contre pour moi _« voler » _n'est pas forcément implicite dans «_ monter à bord / embarquer dans _».
Pas plus que « _naviguer _» ne serait implicite si je disais  : _ je suis monté(e) à bord d'un paquebot. _
Je peux être monté(e) à bord pour le visiter au sol ou au port lors d'une exhibition, par exemple.

Autre idée :  _J'ai eu l'occasion de faire un tour de B25.    _ Partant de ces exemples : 





> - Au coucher du soleil, Danny emmène Evelyn _faire un tour d'avion de chasse_ au-dessus de la baie de Pearl Harbor.
> - Un pilote a emmené ses amis _faire un tour de Slingsby T67 Firefly_, un avion de voltige à deux places.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Par contre pour moi _« voler » _n'est pas forcément implicite dans «_ monter à bord / embarquer dans _»


Tout à fait, c’est exactement pour ça que j’ai rajouté la parenthèse, j’aurais dû être plus précise en disant :
_*Le contexte permettant en cette occurrence de comprendre* qu’il ne s’agit pas juste de faire un petit tour et de redescendre avant décollage, mais bien de voler. _


----------



## Nicomon

Au cas où je n'aurais pas été claire...  si je dis «_ faire un tour de B25_ », l'avion est en vol.    
Je ne parlais pas de petit tour avant décollage.  C'est dans les airs que je le fais, ce tour.  

Je l'ai suggéré en remplacement de  « _voyager _»,  en présumant un vol de courte durée.


----------



## Nanon

Coucou Nico ,

Pour ma part, je dirais plutôt _« faire un tour en B25 ». « Faire un tour de B25 »_ serait un deuxième choix...
@KennyHun, c'est étrange que les dictionnaires ne donnent que _piloter _pour _voler_... à moins qu'il s'agisse de _faire voler_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Coucou Nanon 

Je crois que t'as raison. Je l'ai écrit sur le modèle de : « _faire un tour de manège _».


----------



## Nanon

Ouais, ou un tour d'autos tamponneuses... 
Ça me rassure, je ne suis pas encore trop à côté de la plaque ! Merci Nico !


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Pour ma part, je dirais plutôt _« faire un tour en B25 ». « Faire un tour de B25 »_ serait un deuxième choix...


Je ne dirais même que _en_ pour ma part, la préposition _de_ ne convenant à mon avis pas avec _faire un tour_ dans ce contexte.

Je retiens donc les deux phrases suivantes :

_J'ai eu l'occasion de voler à bord d'un B25._ 
_J'ai eu l'occasion de faire un tour en B25._


----------



## Nicomon

J'aurais peut-être dû passer mon tour ...  mais j'aurai au moins suggéré _faire un tour.   _

Dois-je conclure,  MC, que tu n'approuves pas non plus les exemples que j'ai cités et que tu dirais  :
... _un tour *en* avion de chasse / un tour *en* Slingsby T67 Firefly ?_

À bien y repenser, il se peut que _faire un tour *de* _soit une tournure québécoise.   Sinon, ça ne me serait pas venu spontanément. 

Perso, _ je fais un tour de X en Y._   Par exemple  :_ J'ai fait le tour de la Gaspésie en voiture / le tour de l'île en voilier._
Mais des expressions comme _faire un tour d'avion/d'hélicoptère/de bateau/de gondole/de voiture ..._  sont tout à fait naturelles pour moi.


----------



## Nanon

> Lorsque Tony (...) m'a proposé de faire un tour de voiture de sport, je me suis dit que ce devait être une voiture de sport comme les autres.
> Tony et ses amis présentent leurs voitures de sport dimanche (Source : Ouest-France)


Je ne pense pas que _faire un tour de _soit une tournure uniquement québécoise : en France, on la trouve. Mais je pense que, d'une part, on privilégie _en_ et, d'autre part, _de_ peut éventuellement convenir quand le tour, ou l'objet piloté, ressemble à une attraction (dans l'exemple que j'ai cité, la voiture de sport).


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Dois-je conclure, MC, que tu n'approuves pas non plus les exemples que j'ai cités et que tu dirais :
> ... _un tour *en* avion de chasse / un tour *en* Slingsby T67 Firefly ?_
> […]
> Mais des expressions comme _faire un tour d'avion/d'hélicoptère/de bateau/de gondole/de voiture ..._ sont tout à fait naturelles pour moi.


Pas pour moi. Je dirais en effet *en* dans tous ces exemples où il est question de moyen de transport. Je dirais en revanche bien _faire un tour *de* manège_, mais certainement pas_ de voiture de sport_ au contraire de Nanon.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais en effet *en* dans tous ces exemples où il est question de moyen de transport. Je dirais en revanche bien _faire un tour *de* manège_, mais certainement pas_ de voiture de sport_


Moi de même.


----------



## SergueiL

Nanon said:


> [...]Mais je pense que, d'une part, on privilégie _en_ et, d'autre part, _de_ peut éventuellement convenir quand le tour, ou l'objet piloté, ressemble à une attraction [...].


"*faire un tour de* (ou *en*)" contient toujours l'idée de distraction, non ? (tour, tourisme)
Et sous-entend l’existence d'un itinéraire plus ou moins figé :_ un tour de manège_ en est l’exemple parfait (mais que dirait Mary Poppins ?) tout comme _faire_ _un tour de petit train_ (circuit imposé, la ville, le port, le parc...), _un tour de poney_, etc.

Vous affirmez ne pas dire "un tour *en* voiture de sport", mais diriez-vous "un tour *en* Ferrari" ou "*de* Ferrari" ? Personnellement je pourrais dire les deux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas de différence pour moi : je ne dirais que _un tour *en* Ferrari_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> je ne dirais que _un tour *en* Ferrari_.


Idem.


----------



## Nanon

On ne m'a jamais invitée à faire un tour _en _Ferrari, ni un tour _de _Ferrari. Ayant passé la cinquantaine, je dois avoir raté mon existence. Mais mon beau-frère m'a invitée à faire un tour _de _Prius après avoir acheté la sienne...
Ce n'est pas de l'obstination aveugle de ma part : je dis plus volontiers un tour _en _+ moyen de locomotion ou marque. Mais je n'exclus pas _de_, surtout lorsqu'il y a un côté ludique.


----------



## k@t

Les deux se trouvent en effet, avec toutefois une très claire et très lourde et très incontestable faveur pour _*en*_.

Personnellement, je vois la nuance suivante :

Avec *en *(ou *à*) l’accent est mis sur le fait de faire un tour et on précise le moyen de transport avec lequel on fait ce tour :
_J’ai fait un tour *[*en avion / en voiture / à bicyclette, etc.*]*_

Avec _tour _= COD et _[en + X]_ = complément circonstanciel de moyen.

Avec *de *l’accent est mis sur le moyen de transport :
_J’ai fait *[*un tour d’avion / de voiture / de bicyclette, etc.*]*_

Avec _[un tour de X]_ = COD et _[de X ] = _complément de nom.

Et peut-être aussi, comme Nicomon l'a suggéré, cette tournure est-elle plus québécoise que française ?
C’est pour le clin d’œil, hein ! c’est évidemment impossible de conclure à partir d’une seule source ! 

(Au fait, on trouve aussi – très très peu – _des tours en manège_)


----------



## KennyHun

Je vois avoir créé tout un ouragan avec ma petite question naïve.
Bon, j'aurais dû regarder dans mon Robert que je n'avais pas sur moi quand j'ai posé la question et je m'en suis remis aux autres que j'avais à ma disposition. Mais j'en aurai appris, des choses, grâce à votre discussion.


----------

